# Mad Max: Fury Road



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Frustratingly, I have not been able to see it yet. But I hear nothing but good. Low use of CGI and green screen (except, I'm assuming, Charlize Theron's prosthetic arm), a very good narrative, inventive action/driving scenes, and Max is -- as in The Road Warrior -- low on dialogue and almost a secondary character. But I'm fine with him like that. We've already seen his story after all. Tom Hardy seems like a really good choice, even if he's not Australian.

Interested in anyone's thoughts on the film. Please tag any spoilers.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I am looking forward to seeing it this weekend. Judging from the screenshots, it looks like it will ignite an orgy of cosplay opportunities.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Having seen the original years ago, I'm sure this new and updated rendition will prove equally entertaining, but think I will wait for the newly released version to come out on video, before seeing it. While viewing should be a lot of fun, frankly, having seen a couple of trailers, I'm not sure either the original or the refreshed versions were/are worth the price of tickets at the theater (especially if the cost of a large popcorn and drink(s) are included). Sorry guys...I'm just not all that excited about it.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I share the concern that this film will be chock full of subversive themes pushing all kinds of undesirable modern notions. 
There are already boycotts and I will preemptively join them unless I hear that this movie is redeemable.
https://www.cnn.com/2015/05/15/entertainment/mad-max-fury-road-boycott-mens-rights-thr-feat/
Is Mel Gibson even in it?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Tempest said:


> I share the concern that this film will be chock full of subversive themes pushing all kinds of undesirable modern notions.
> There are already boycotts and I will preemptively join them unless I hear that this movie is redeemable.
> https://www.cnn.com/2015/05/15/entertainment/mad-max-fury-road-boycott-mens-rights-thr-feat/
> Is Mel Gibson even in it?


I'd be thrilled to see a modern movie 'chock full of subversive themes"! Such things are basically unheard of nowadays.

As for a "boycott", be advised that Aaron Clarey and his associated "blog" are a group of clowns; I wouldn't grant their nutcase crusade any credence.

I really never see films in the theater nowadays, and I greeted the announcement of this film with complete skepticism, but quite a few folks whom I respect have said it's quite good, so I may well see it. (I may see three films in-theater this year - Ex Machine, Fury Road, and Star Wars... as many as I've seen in the preceding decade!)

DH


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tempest: I don't think that's what he was talking about at all. He just doesn't believe it's worth theatre admission from what he's seen.

As to your other comments, I assume you're joking. The reviews are all glowing. Mel Gibson is naturally not in it, being rather out of shape and more importantly box office poison due to his unhinged behaviour in the last decade. If the fact that women are not property and Charlize Theron plays a badass woman are what you consider "undesirable modern notions" and "subversive themes"... well, I'm afraid we're done talking.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Dhaller said:


> I'd be thrilled to see a modern movie 'chock full of subversive themes"! Such things are basically unheard of nowadays.


Subversive is the new mainstream, sadly. Cultural marxism propaganda galore. It's pretty openly admitted, and apparently some are too indoctrinated to notice.

Time:_ Vagina Monologues_ Writer Eve Ensler: How _Mad Max: Fury Road_ Became a 'Feminist Action Film'
Vanity Fair:How _Mad Max: Fury Road_ Could Become the Most Surprising Feminist Triumph of the Year

I'll be staying far, far away from this leftist hooey. The mere fact that Gibson is not in it (oh, some whiney whiners might be _offended_) lets you know this is a sissy movie. By sissies, for sissies.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So you're not joking. Wow.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Subversive is the new mainstream, sadly. Cultural marxism propaganda galore. It's pretty openly admitted, and apparently some are too indoctrinated to notice.
> 
> Time:_ Vagina Monologues_ Writer Eve Ensler: How _Mad Max: Fury Road_ Became a 'Feminist Action Film'
> Vanity Fair:How _Mad Max: Fury Road_ Could Become the Most Surprising Feminist Triumph of the Year
> ...


A sissy movie, by sissies for sissies? I find it difficult to believe that this is an entirely accurate characterisation.

Surely some tomboys are involved?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Shaver said:


> A sissy movie, by sissies for sissies? I find it difficult to believe that this is an entirely accurate characterisation.
> 
> Surely some tomboys are involved?


There may been butch people involved.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Are we serious? Ignoring my distaste for your opinions, to complain that art pushes a boundary, and makes you uncomfortable, is to misunderstand the entire purpose of art. Further, if you are so confident in your beliefs, then the only course of action is to invite all conjecture, so as to offer refutation. To ignore arguments, or opinions, contrary to your own, might indicate that one is more concerned with preserving his beliefs that are comfortable, and familiar, than in seeking out beliefs that are true. If one wishes to discover, and therefore believe, what is true, then one invites all objection and opposition, because continually challenging one's beliefs is the only way to ensure that one can continue to be confident in their validity.

I do not mean to say that you must see every film that disagrees with your sensibilities. However, it behooves one seek more to understand, than to be understood. Though, St. Francis of Assisi surely leaned too far to the left for your liking, so you may not find his idea valid.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Why is the focus of the movie "sex slaves"? Does this make for a good plot, promote a ridiculous agenda, or just give gratuitous eye candy?



> Well, the entire movie is _exactly_ like that awesome trailer, only it's 48 times longer. _Fury Road_ is like a 120-minute _Roadrunner_ cartoon, with roughly the same depth of character development, and a more childish sense of morality: in _Fury Road,_ the good people are good-looking, while the bad people are hideous freaks.


https://takimag.com/article/fury_road_at_the_box_office_steve_sailer#axzz3ah7zX8oT

This notion that one is obligated to fund and absorb known propaganda is just wrong. If anyone disagrees, I'll gladly start a thread or two that will get people crying bloody murder about how some viewpoints must be suppressed.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jeez Louise folks, is it at all possible that the intended purpose of this flick is simply to entertain the viewer, with no deeper or more intellectual message(s) to be divined through our critical analysis? Try just watching it for the fun of it. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ...is it at all possible that the intended purpose of this flick is simply to entertain the view...


If it was the work of one blandly unopinionated and rather unintelligent person, yes. Otherwise, this kind of dismissing of human nature is hopelessly naive.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tempest, I will remind that you are the one who brought in these politics. No one else. You took one little thing that was said about waiting for the home video release as something completely different in order to ram your beliefs down everyone's throat so you wouldn't seem like a total jerk. Which failed spectacularly.

It isn't "known propaganda" just because you -- and a vocal minority of straight men who feel threatened by their loss of male privilege in modern society -- claim it is. Even my right wing friends just say it's a good action movie. But if you want to continue gaining sympathy from your "I'm-not-sexist" MRA friends, go right ahead and keep crowing. I'm bowing out of my own thread now.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tempest is scared of feminism.

Perhaps we need to reevaluate who the sissy is?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Tempest is scared of feminism.
> 
> Perhaps we need to reevaluate who the sissy is?


Have you seen what these kooks, the social justice warriors, and the like do when they get an ounce of power?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tempest said:


> If it was the work of one blandly unopinionated and rather unintelligent person, yes. Otherwise, this kind of dismissing of human nature is hopelessly naive.


Phew!!! I am strangely comforted by the knowledge that it seems I am not the only one wrestling with my unique mix of unbridled paranoia! LOL.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I labour in a University, you may infer from this that I am most familiar indeed. The rough beast, it's hour come round at last.... chin up, old bean. We men must be made of sterner stuff.



Tempest said:


> Have you seen what these kooks, the social justice warriors, and the like do when they get an ounce of power?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I saw the movie tonight. It was very good. I will even say it's the best action movie of the last decade. Max and Furiosa really worked well together as fellow "road warriors". All the other characters were well written, too. The action was inventive, well paced, and loads of fun. It never goes so over the top that you start to lose your suspension of disbelief. Similarly, the violence shows a good amount of restraint. Like the other Mad Max movies, it knows when to not go gory for the mere sake of being gory. It's still enough to earn an "R" rating of course. The on-film, practical effects take centre stage and CGI is mostly used to enhance environments or for digital limb replacement/removal in the case of Theron's character.

No, really, it's a good movie. Please go and see it right away. We didn't even watch it in 3D (because Ariel gets motion sickness from it) and it was well worth the admission price to see it on the big screen.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Todays weather predictions are for clouds and rain all day. Perhaps this would be a good day for a matinee showing MMFR? LOL. Just might be a lot of fun.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

It is a dull bank holiday here in England and so I have booked tickets for a 3D screening. If this movie is good enough for my pal Jovan then it will doubtless be good enough for me.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Jovan said:


> I saw the movie tonight. It was very good. I will even say it's the best action movie of the last decade. Max and Furiosa really worked well together as fellow "road warriors". All the other characters were well written, too. The action was inventive, well paced, and loads of fun. It never goes so over the top that you start to lose your suspension of disbelief. Similarly, the violence shows a good amount of restraint. Like the other Mad Max movies, it knows when to not go gory for the mere sake of being gory. It's still enough to earn an "R" rating of course. The on-film, practical effects take centre stage and CGI is mostly used to enhance environments or for digital limb replacement/removal in the case of Theron's character.
> 
> No, really, it's a good movie. Please go and see it right away. We didn't even watch it in 3D (because Ariel gets motion sickness from it) and it was well worth the admission price to see it on the big screen.


I have never seen the original three. Would you say it is just as worth seeing, as a stand-alone movie?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250: Matinee screening... that's a good idea. We want to see it again.

Shaver: Thanks, I hope you enjoy it.

StylePurgatory: Oh yes, you don't need to see the original three movies (and Thunderdome is a pretty divisive installment anyway). That said, you will get certain references if you've seen the original movie.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The movie was fun, action heavy and story light with zero plausibility for the characters' motivation. Spectacular to behold but I would probably rather watch the first two of the original series again.

As to the feminism fuss- codswallop.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Looking sharp! I'll admit that after eight hours in suit and tie, I dressed down to jeans and a t-shirt to see the movie on Friday night. But my girlfriend was also quite dressed down to begin with.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Thanks J-man. 

At the cinny I observed some enticing promo materials for the next installment in the Terminator franchise. "Come with me if you want to live!"


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not terribly excited for that movie. They gave away the big reveal in the most recent trailer (apparently learning nothing from Terminator: Salvation's disastrous marketing campaign) and the plot feels like a bad fanfiction.

I'm sad you didn't enjoy Fury Road that much, but ah well. I personally liked it more than the previous movies.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oh, I did enjoy it. I just meant to express that I may have enjoyed it more with a punchier script.

you're probably right about T5 but I am incredibly forgiving of fighting robots because, well- they're robots. And they're fighting.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't truly enjoyed anything in that series since Terminator 2: Judgment Day. I'm probably a bit irrational.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Jovan said:


> I haven't truly enjoyed anything in that series since Terminator 2: Judgment Day. I'm probably a bit irrational.


I wouldn't worry about that. If we start requiring rational explanations for our peculiar preferences in movies, books, television, and other arts, I think we would be left with two books, remade into movies, adapted for the stage, and done up as HBO style miniseries ten or twelve times per year, each.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For those die hard fans of the original Mad Max movies, feeling compelled to see the new, improved(?) version, www.Amazon.com is offering a a pre-order opportunity to purchase the Blu-ray issue of the current Mad Max; Fury Road production in combination with the original Mad Max movies...an estimated 8+ hours of non-stop, arguably frenetic post apocalyptic road rage, for the enjoyment of those of us so inclined! It can be yours for the very reasonable price of $54.95...a mere pittance, eh?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> It can be yours for the very reasonable price of $54.95...a mere pittance, eh?


Considering that a family (dad, mom, daughter) outing to the movies runs $60-80 now, yes, that's a pittance!

I went ahead and saw "Fury Road". I went in with inflated expectations, so I was a bit let down, but it was a good movie: a lot of spectacle, some interesting world-building, and, of course, a non-stop chase. I do think it's worth seeing on the big screen (I didn't spring for 3-D, because I'm not really a fan of 3-D).

A big +1 on the relative lack of CGI.

Was it feminist? Not in the current academic sense, no. It had strong women, but that makes sense in a world in which survival is problematic, anyway. I'd say it's more "humanistic" than "feminist".

Anyway, even the most ardent, Fedora-clad MRA should be able to survive an encounter with the film.

DH


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I already own the three movies on Blu-ray, so unless there are some really desirable special features for those I'll probably skip the trilogy re-issue and just get Fury Road.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Comparing the new with the old, for those having seen Fury Road, as well as the earlier Mad Max movies, what are your opinions regarding which actor had the better grasp on that oh-so-necessary element of the Mad Max character, that of presenting the impression of constantly barely hanging on to the razor thin edge of sanity (vs insanity)? I think Mel Gibson did the better job!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^A tough choice but I am very fond of Hardy, an accomplished craftsman in an era of flimsy celebrity.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In spite of being despicable as a human being, Gibson did a wonderful job. It was the part that shot him to stardom after all. Hardy is great as Max too. A rather different acting approach on the character but still true to the spirit of him being a loner and reluctant hero. I'm all but certain these two versions of the characters are meant to be in separate continuities though.



Spoiler



For example, the post-apocalyptic world of Mad Max 2 has gas and ammunition being scarce but almost plentiful in Fury Road. The circumstances of his family being murdered are different from what happened in the first movie -- run over by trucks rather than motorcycles and with him being able to witness it firsthand -- and he seems to have a toddler daughter rather than an infant son. I'm quite fine with Miller rebooting the world he created though. If there's someone to do it, it's him.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll ignore the bizarre Gibson hate above, and post a link to a review by AAAC member FlatSix
https://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2015/06/ttac-movies-mad-max-fury-road/


> ..._ Fury Road_ just plain sucks...the movie is essentially a cross between the previously-referenced _The Postman_ and the even-more-reviled Kevin Costner vehicle, _Waterworld_...we're treated to a fistfight between a buffed-out twenty-year-old man and a sixty-year-old woman - and the old woman wins. Then there's _another fight like that_...Charlize Theron's character, who proves herself effectively capable of fighting Tom Hardy to a standstill despite, you know, missing an arm. This would make more sense if we didn't then see Hardy indifferently dispose of a dozen buffed-out, combat-trained "warboys"...I suppose it's business as usual for a generation of "men" who are obsessed with pornography, video games, and Japanese comics, and who dream of the day a strong feminist woman will come rescue them from their mothers' basements.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You've now posted two negative reviews of a movie (which has gotten almost nothing but praise) but will not see it yourself. Because of some bizarre notion that it's "feminist propaganda".

Who exactly has an agenda here again? The language of both you and FlatSix is telling about your characters.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Please explain how women beating up large men is not. I'll even give you a pile of hints.
https://takimag.com/article/puppet_heroines_gavin_mcinnes/


----------

